# Lungworm?



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Are Chi's really at risk of Lungworm?

We had a problem with our English Bull Terrier munching on Snail/Slugs when we werent looking, but I cant imagine a Chi tucking into a snail without me noticing - it'd be like a full meal to them! 

_Just wondering as I advised the vet I would worm Luna next myself but they suggested I get her done there as theirs is the only worming formula that also prevents Lungworm etc._


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They could eat a small snail,or slug.In my vets the other day they were warning people about lungworm posters all over the place


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Lungworm has been about for years round where I live - its very rare that a case is seen at our vets. I actually asked about it at our last visit and the vet has said himself hes seen less than 10 cases the entire time hes worked in sussex which is over 20 years. I personally dont feel the need to worm against it though especially as my dogs are both scared of slugs and snails!!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh and the wormer that you need for LW can be bought yourself - You do not have to have the vets do it! It can be ordered online or through most vets.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Whoa! I've never even heard of such a thing. That is very scary thought.


----------

